# Advanced Class



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be teaching an Advanced Course that will start on Monday January 28, 2008 at 5:30pm at MBT. MBT is now located at 3920 Barrancas Ave. On Monday we will meet for approximately 15-30 minutes to plana couple dive days. We will need to plan a Navigation Dive, Night Dive/Limited Visibility, Boat/Wreck/Deep Dives. There is also the potential to schedule a spearfishing trip as part of the Advanced Course is you guys are interested. The cost of the course is $169.00. If you are not already Nitrox certified, there will be a Nitrox Course going that night after the Advanced Class planning session concludes. Nitrox is not a requirement for Advanced, but it is highly recommended especially for the deep dives. If you are interested, then you can call the shop at 455-7702.

Rich


----------

